# 3 mile



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

the Spanish are so thick they are actually running into hooks sideways. i let one of them bite me........In the Palm of my left hand. i really need to buy another camera but.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

On the GB side pier or on the bridge?? Want to take my boys to an easy to get to spot tomorrow sometime


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Not bob sikes in gulf breeze*

i am talking about that piece of concrete the Pensacola leaders pawned on us after pocketing the Hurricane Ivan Funds. 17th street FWC Office ect ect. Drive On


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I gotcha, lol. Thanks for the heads up. Morjing better than afternoon?


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*anytime it is light out*

it does not matter for the next couple weeks, the migration is On
I drive a black CRV full of fishing gear and sometime i have a yellow and white kayak on top


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Any updates???*

Any updates on action at the 3 mile bridge??


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

caught 4 in 3 hours last Sunday. would not say running thick. but there are a few there


----------



## ecotti (Apr 1, 2015)

Just spent 4 hours on 3 mi (8-12a). Very windy and choppy. I got a couple of bites but no fish. There was lots of action though. Around the center of the bridge lots of folks were pulling in Spanish mackerel. One guy was pulling in 20 inchers (I saw him catch at least 3 within 20 minutes. All were free-lining what they call alewives. I was too, but obviously doing something wrong. One person got a decent black grouper.


----------

